# Targets for next year.



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

So it's getting towards the end of the year has anyone thought about the targets they will set themsleves?

Personally for me I have a few,

-2500 miles total. I know thats only ~50 miles a week but it's a sensible target IMO.

-100km ride

-100 mile ride.

-Lose another 3 stone to get me to 18 stone

So whats everyone else's plans?


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

Im gonna start XC racing. Welsh series starts in Feb.

Also aiming to do a half marathon


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm looking to complete my first 10k run and start competing in some XC racing, even if it's only a couple of sport class races.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Got Lincoln 10K in April, not done a proper 10K race since about 1996!!

Having beaten my 500 miles in 8 month target just last night I'm looking at 1000 for 2011 using running,cycling,rowing and x training to get there.

Hopefully that should see my August medical out the way with ease!!

Cheers
AC


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Going to do more trackdays and beat my best round Oulton park, i want to crack 150bhp at the wheels in my fiesta as well.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dropping back to 15 stone for me, getting rid of the just married weight.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

robj20 said:


> Going to do more trackdays and beat my best round Oulton park, i want to crack 150bhp at the wheels in my fiesta as well.


Whats you current time?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Dropping back to 15 stone for me, getting rid of the just married weight.


Didnt think about weight loss. gunna have to edit mine


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

For me gain a good healthy 2-3 stone in good healthy lean muscle...

wouldnt mind curling a healthy 20/25kg on each arm (if poss)..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Keep the weight off but I plan on losing more,a lot more exercise plus I would like to start running more.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> Whats you current time?


2:12 give or take a second. want it under 2:10 next year.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

When I started running I didn't really have a target at the start. Soon enough I thought I could get to 1000 miles in the year. 

I was getting around 90 miles per month, never got to 100.

Just totalling up my mapmyrun and garmin GPS workouts, so far I have done 900. 
I wont get to 1000 cos I dont have the time to do it as I have dropped from 3 to 2 runs per week while the baby starts to sleep through. Will then go back to 3 runs.

next year will be 1000 miles without question.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I want to be 14 stone next year atsome time, 15stone at the moment.

Coast to Coast I WILL be doing too. 2 days! But! I have this strange notion of aiming to do it in 1 day!


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I want to be able to get to a point where hills dont kill me on my bike! I can keep around 18mph on the flat, but as soon as there is a bit of an incline that drops waaaay down, and anything a bit steep seems to slow me to walking pace, so I really need to practice and improve on hills.

As for the gym, I want to be able to burn 800 calories in an hour on the cross trainer. At the moment I can keep the rate of work up, but only for 20 mins.

As for muscles, just enough to look like I have some but I dont want to be lugging too much weight around on my bike, well, at least not untill I have lost some more chubbyness.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm gonna start doing some of the local XC races next year with the aim of doing the Isle Of Man E2E at the end of the year.

I'm hoping for at least a sub 5 hour time for the E2E :thumb:


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

To be able to run a mile again! And then eventually 10. Also gain a bit of muscle in my chest and back. But dont want to be bulky just a bit toned. So a long way to go for me as only just started walking again, well with a fashion.

And get a tattoo lol as my reward


----------



## Neys (Nov 21, 2010)

My goals are:

1. Lose >5kg
2. Get my 140kg bench back!
3. Row 5km in <20min
4. 300 reps on "Fight Gone Bad"
5. Sub 15min time for the original 300 workout.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

1. Ride the Raid Pyrenean in <100 hours for 750km over 11 mountains and >20,000m climbing 

2. <1 hour for a 25 mile TT

3. #1 rider from our team at the 2011 Central Cyclocross Series...

Well goals are a little pointless if they're not challenging!


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

andycole said:


> Got Lincoln 10K in April, not done a proper 10K race since about 1996!!
> 
> Having beaten my 500 miles in 8 month target just last night I'm looking at 1000 for 2011 using running,cycling,rowing and x training to get there.
> 
> ...


Hows everyone getting on? I've managed 50 miles so far towards my 1000 mile target
Hope everyone is on target
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Mixman said:


> I want to be 14 stone next year atsome time, 15stone at the moment.
> 
> Coast to Coast I WILL be doing too. 2 days! But! I have this strange notion of aiming to do it in 1 day!


I am thinking about 14 stone too,well I have lost at least 2 and a half so another 3 should not be too hard:thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Entered HONK And GOING to go for the 100k  will be a real big deal for me. Already in training and on a real new year push to drop a good few pounds before the event


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

go to the gym more, im thinking monday nights, wednesday nights, friday evening and saturday night, i can't go any ohter time as im busy working etc


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im already signed up for the Manchester to Chester bike event and the Manchester to Blackpool one. Try and beat my time from last year.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Do more triathlons and more 10k trail races.

And surf more.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Further to my 1000 mile target. I would like to be able to achieve 40 minutes for the 10k. It seems like a holy grail TBH. but I have to knock 2 1/2 minutes of my time which is alot I think. ......


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Alip - keep at it!

Managed 39m15s earlier this year - a nice one "in the bag." Ran off road but all flat ex railway line stuff.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Yes, its a bit of a challenge but I think that its possible. I have made great strides, pardon the pun, in the last year.
well, I started running for the first time, in this vain as opposed to running for the bus, so I have made quick gains fairly easily.
Having gone from running 10 minute miles to 7 minute miles has given me confidence but I have no doubt that dropping another 20 seconds per mile for the 6.2 (10k) is not going to be any easy one.

gotta try though!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Well if you've dropped 3 mins a mile in under a year, you'll easily drop another 20 seconds!

That's good going BTW. I'm more of an off road runner but do the odd road run when it's really muddy. Planning on more tris with road sections this year too - I was utterly annihilated on the road run section of the tri I did in September - it REALLY flipping hurt (after the swim and ride) but managed 4th out of 150ish for the run section. Was amazed - I was in bits by the end of it!

Just keep pushing, include hill running (much more fun than intervals - and hills ARE interval training IMO!) and try and enjoy it if you can!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

thanks, yes I guess 20 seconds should be achievable having dropped by that much already.

I do a weekend run of around 10-12 miles which is mainly off road, cos its nice round ere, so am getting some hill work in.

once I get back to 3 runs per week I will probably do a shorter run but focus on speed.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

10-12 mile off road run - blimey!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Yup, Start in Loughborough. down to Bradgate park, 4 miles (1/2 is road) then up the hill to Old John, across golf course and up to Beacon hill and back down.

I get really excited about doing it cos it gets me outside and enjoying the countryside.


----------



## wilky44 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bearing in mind the last time I rode a bike, it was a Grifter, I've signed up for the Northern Rock Cyclone Challenge which is a 63 mile bike ride (in 1 day). I'm aiming for 6 hours, but completing it will be an achievment with my knees!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

IIRC they had colours to represent the gears, red, yellow and blue?


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

wilky44 said:


> Bearing in mind the last time I rode a bike, it was a Grifter, I've signed up for the Northern Rock Cyclone Challenge which is a 63 mile bike ride (in 1 day). I'm aiming for 6 hours, but completing it will be an achievment with my knees!


I just wish there was something like that around here! I'm tempted to enter it anyway and ride for Help for Heroes.


----------



## wilky44 (Aug 17, 2009)

They certainly did. They weighed a ton too!

There is about 7 of us doing the Cyclone for various charities - mine's Marie Curie Cancer care, but allsorts of charities are represented. I also played in a 5-a-side football competition last year for Help the Heroes - we lost the final on penalties!


----------

